# Drunk hospitalized after crocodile ride



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Sounds like fun.

Except for the part where Fatso bites you and you go to the hospital.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...lised-after-attempting-to-ride-crocodile.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This falls under the category of "What WERE you thinking?!?!"


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

This guy is lucky he didn't end up on the Darwin Awards list.


----------

